

Digital Cloud to grace London's skies during Olympics - morazyx
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8350770.stm

======
gjm11
> 120m- (400ft-) tall mesh towers and a series of interconnected plastic
> bubbles that can be used to display images and data.

Ewwwww. Whatever it's used for at first, I bet that within a year of
construction "images and data" will mean "advertisements, advertisements, and
perhaps also more advertisements". Unless they're going to build this thing
for the Olympics and then tear it down again, which seems rather a waste.

"I think that I shall never see / A billboard lovely as a tree. / Perhaps
unless the billboards fall / I'll never see a tree at all." -- Ogden Nash.
It's bad enough doing this to the trees. Let's leave the sun, moon, stars and
(real) clouds out of it, please.

